# Sore After Pushups



## cpa55 (Dec 24, 2006)

I threw in an extra chest workout last night (usually I work chest on Mondays). I had a friend press down on my back while I did pushups for the first time in months and today my lats are very sore. My lats are never sore after chest worout, so what is up. I used those pushup handles and had my legs in a elevated position, so could this be why my lats are sore?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 24, 2006)

Your lats are involved in a lot of horizontal presses, perhaps you just overdid it. If it doesnt go away in a few days get it checked out, but its probably just DOMS.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 24, 2006)

Your lats are involved in horizontal presses as Gazhole stated and you're new to pushups => doms.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 24, 2006)

your traps yes they get worked in overhead presses, but how do you figure the lats get worked?


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 25, 2006)

mike456 said:


> your traps yes they get worked in overhead presses, but how do you figure the lats get worked?


Traps? Overhead presses? What thread are you reading? Are you stoned?


----------



## mike456 (Dec 25, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> Traps? Overhead presses? What thread are you reading? Are you stoned?



 ok this is what happened smart guy

you and gazhole said the lats get worked in overhead presses

I said the traps get worked in overhead presses, but I don't think the lats do, so I asked "how do you figure the lats get worked in overhead presses"


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2006)

mike456 said:


> ok this is what happened smart guy
> 
> you and gazhole said the lats get worked in overhead presses
> 
> I said the traps get worked in overhead presses, but I don't think the lats do, so I asked "how do you figure the lats get worked in overhead presses"



They said lats get worked in horizantal press, which is like a bench press, or another flat press.

Lats do get worked in an overhead press...basically everything in the upper body gets worked to some extent. I would definitely see fatigued lats effecting an overhead press. Stabilization!


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 25, 2006)

What fufu said.

BTW, my post wasn't meant offensive mike. Everyone makes reading errors sometimes (except p-funk ofc). Cheers.


----------



## cpa55 (Dec 25, 2006)

I was wondering if it had to do with the additional range of motion from using the pushup handles and the additional stretch of my chest going almost to the mat or because my feet were elevated about three feet off the mat. Interesting because my chest is always sore after chest night, but never my lats.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 25, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> What fufu said.
> 
> BTW, my post wasn't meant offensive mike. Everyone makes reading errors sometimes (except p-funk ofc). Cheers.



actually you were right and I was wrong, I was confusing horizontal with vertical because he said he had his legs elevated, so I thought he was talking about handstand push-ups  , sorry, I am a dumbass


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 25, 2006)

cpa55 said:


> I was wondering if it had to do with the additional range of motion from using the pushup handles and the additional stretch of my chest going almost to the mat or because my feet were elevated about three feet off the mat. Interesting because my chest is always sore after chest night, but never my lats.



Yea, when you elevate your feet you increase the difficulty, try one arm pushups with both feet elevated. tough shit.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2006)

Just for the record, your lats are involved in a lot of different movements by virtue of their wide range of insertions and functions throughout the body.


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 26, 2006)

Change the angles, ranges.. undulate, periodize, and go "nuts" once in a while. That's the key - and the fun.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 28, 2006)

mike456 said:


> actually you were right and I was wrong, I was confusing horizontal with vertical because he said he had his legs elevated, so I thought he was talking about handstand push-ups  , sorry, I am a dumbass



Haha.

Go get some sleep, man.


----------

